# Drawing Final



## Kyoji (Apr 23, 2007)

The last drawing in my last project for my drawing class.






Curse my phones camera!


----------



## Jax (Apr 23, 2007)

Eerie, yet splendid!


----------



## lagman (Apr 23, 2007)

Great..a little RE4, a little Goblet of Fire...in ma´mind.
Nice moon, nice light effects.


----------



## JPH (Apr 23, 2007)

You have a little bit of talent there, good job.


----------



## nileyg (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> The last drawing in my last project for my drawing class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pewpz (Apr 24, 2007)

What's the name of the class?


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2007)

You are indeed talented, however, I think drawing dark things like that does not show what you are truely capable of.  Something s little happier maybe?  A grassfield?  A kite?


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> You are indeed talented, however, I think drawing dark things like that does not show what you are truely capable of.Â Something s little happier maybe?Â A grassfield?Â A kite?


It's a 1000 level drawing course (they wouldn't give me credit for my AP scores..or IB


----------



## rest0re (Apr 24, 2007)

nice one .. i dont have any good crits it works imo


----------



## OSW (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice.

Makes me think of japanese stuff like manga .....


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 24, 2007)

What are they?


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 24, 2007)

very nice, kinda looks like part of the background from a street fighter stage


----------



## pewpz (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> What are they?




Easels.


----------



## nileyg (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(pewpz @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What are they?
> ...


----------



## friedchicken (Apr 30, 2007)

looks like a scene from samurai x to me. after he burried all those people.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow thats nice I love the bright  moon


----------

